
Ask HN: Why haven't you used Triplebyte, Hired, or the like? - joraga
1) If you recently were or are currently on the job hunt and you haven&#x27;t used a service like Triplebyte or Hired, why not?<p>2) As a company, if you&#x27;re not using those services or similar to find candidates, why not?
======
twunde
I actually did use hired.com but I'll note that these platforms only work for
jobs in major cities. I had ex-coworkers based in the Connecticut suburbs of
NYC and they couldn't find jobs in the area through hired.com or an
alternative. Also if you have an old-fashioned tech stack like COBOL or SAP, I
suspect it's easier to use traditional recruiters.

